

 Too small to fail: How HealthCare.gov should have been built - brequinn
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/29/too-small-to-fail-how-healthcare-gov-should-have-been-built/

======
hga
Appalling bullshit from a self-promoter, e.g."

" _None of these missteps would have occurred if the contractors had taken a
gradual, agile approach...._ "

Which, however much or little they might have preferred to do, ignores the
government's role as integrator and general "quarterback". No system wide
tests until days before launch, and launching anyway after they failed? Don't
blame the contractors, blame CMS on up for not seeing the need, or even the
need to freeze requirements (changes occurred through the week before launch,
and the big one blocking window shopping in August).

